# Scarlatti Harpsichord Sonatas



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

On Facebook, the Vivaldi Fan Group Page posted a video of a gentleman performing a Harpsichord Sonata by Scarlatti and I fell in love instantly. They sound very challenging to perform, and are full of joy and excitement!

Anyone have any CD recommendations of Sonatas by this composer?

What are your thoughts on these works?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

See:

https://www.talkclassical.com/12829-exploring-555-scarlatti-sonatas.html?highlight=scarlatti


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> See:
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/12829-exploring-555-scarlatti-sonatas.html?highlight=scarlatti


Great, thanks! It seems like Scott Ross is a very respected Scarlatti interpreter.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For piano, I've always been EXTREMELY fond of Horowitz renditions of the Scarlatti sonatas. Here are a few.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> For piano, I've always been EXTREMELY fond of Horowitz renditions of the Scarlatti sonatas. Here are a few.


I think I prefer them on the Harpsichord actually!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> On Facebook, the Vivaldi Fan Group Page posted a video of a gentleman performing a Harpsichord Sonata by Scarlatti and I fell in love instantly. They sound very challenging to perform, and are full of joy and excitement!
> 
> Anyone have any CD recommendations of Sonatas by this composer?
> 
> What are your thoughts on these works?


who's playing on the facebook page?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> who's playing on the facebook page?


It is performed by Jean Rondeau.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It is performed by Jean Rondeau.


To my ears so far everything from Jean Rondeau sounds very exciting, fresh, and colourful played with tremendous energy. He manages to sound almost avantgarde and very current. Just now I've listened on youtube to him playing Scarlatti and I'm very excited about this new release. Thanks for the heads up, this is a release I am looking forward to.

Also, I would recommend Pierre Hantai. He released at least 5 Scarlatti albums and on harpsichord his versions are among my favourites. First three albums even come in a box set


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I wasn't really all that fond of piano sonatas until I came across Scarlatti's works. They definitely changed my perspective.

Yevgeny Sudbin has two Scarlatti CDs on BIS. Highly recommended!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think I prefer them on the Harpsichord actually!


Favourite harpsichord works/composer


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It is performed by Jean Rondeau.


Ah yes, he's pushing his forthcoming Scarlatti CD, if I were you I'd wait till it gets released in mid October


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

On harpsichord I only have a selection of * Pierre Hantai's Astree/Naive recordings*. 
But I don't like harpsichord and I don't like Scarlatti!!! :lol::devil:


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Coming from Warner - by Jean Rondeau:

http://www.warnerclassics.com/release/4586086,0190295633684/jean-rondeau-scarlatti-sonatas


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

This video has Scarlatti played on a Cristofori piano, which suits his style very well IMO. It allows good dynamics, while the thinner sound is truer to the harpsichord.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> This video has Scarlatti played on a Cristofori piano, which suits his style very well IMO. It allows good dynamics, while the thinner sound is truer to the harpsichord.


I still think I like the bolder sound of the HS.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I have the Pletnev version of the sonatas. I feel most composers would prefer the pianoforte if it was around over the harpsichord.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> I have the Pletnev version of the sonatas. I feel most composers would prefer the pianoforte if it was around over the harpsichord.


In most cases, I'd agree with you but I also find there's something about Scarlatti's sonatas that make them particularly suited to the Harpsichord.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

BachIsBest said:


> In most cases, I'd agree with you but I also find there's something about Scarlatti's sonatas that make them particularly suited to the Harpsichord.


You may just be wrong about that for all the sonatas. Scarlatti was writing for a specific milieu, a specific person, who owned five pianos.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> You may just be wrong about that for all the sonatas. Scarlatti was writing for a specific milieu, a specific person, who owned five pianos.


My teacher in music history always said that D. Scarlatti's sonatas are somewhere between the Baroque style and the Classical style. If he was right you could argue for playing them on a piano (although I do realize that early classical era keyboard music still were played on harpsichords).


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ras said:


> My teacher in music history always said that D. Scarlatti's sonatas are somewhere between the Baroque style and the Classical style. If he was right you could argue for playing them on a piano (although I do realize that early classical era keyboard music still were played on harpsichords).


Yes well she owned a lot of harpsichords too. I think you've got to take it on a sonata by sonata basis. here's a recording which explores it a bit


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Yes well she owned a lot of harpsichords too. I think you've got to take it on a sonata by sonata basis. here's a recording which explores it a bit
> 
> View attachment 108179


-------------------------------

Thanks Mandryka! I will try to hear it on Spotify.

As I am listening to *Andras Schiff's piano recording from Decca track 5: Cantabile, k. 144, G major* I'm thinking: this one doesn't need much more Georg Sand-perfume to sound like freaking CHOPIN!!!! 

Here is the link to that piece on Spotify:


----------

